# Anyone Care To Tell Me Anything About "svet"?



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Understand it was a trademark of Petrodvoretz/Raketa. Leastwise I saw that on the Al Gore's Internet invention, and I know pretty much everything there must be true.

Anyway picked up a 32 mm Pobeda-like number for $10 US. Old school with recessed subdial, 16 mm band, and a dial as plain as a cafeteria clock. Keeps pretty darned good time, too.

It's had the second hand replaced with a nearly invisible gold number, which camouflages well against the mute silvertone dial. The blued hour/minutes show up fine.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Blood, svet and tears? The Chicago socialist band? Griff's favourite is Sympathy for the Devil, a laudatory hymn to Stalin.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have some Svet watches but know little about them; anything that comes out of this thread will be welcome...

Dial and movement of a ?'50's? Svet


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Cbet - light ( maybe "lighthouse" too







)

I understand they are early Raketas but have to take this on trust because I've seen no documentary evidence.

Is there a stylised globe on the rear?


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

No globe on the rear-you can look up the photos at EBay number 270056058711. I hope this posting item numbers is legal-if not lemme know and I'll stop.

The threaded ring around the rear cover is the same mechanically as my Raketa-Pobeda, although the watch is overall a bit smaller. The Raketa-Pobeda (that is so much fun to say) does have the globe, and the dial marked PAKETA and CAETANO B CCCP.

As soon as I can figger out how to edit Roy's checkout feature, it's going on one of his two-piece military straps in brown or tan. It'll put leather betwixt my sweaty fat middle-aged wrist and the leaky old case, and retain the NOS 16 mm shrapnel guard I have lying around. When done, it should be a cunning knockoff of a smaller WWI trench watch. YEEEAYYY!!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

chris l said:


>


The logo on the movement is that of the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory (later makers of Slava).


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Well we have one above which is a 2MCHZ, and now (16JAN07) are two on EBay which are apparently Raketas, replete with the world trademark on the snap backs.

Which make me suspect that Svet might be a trademark of a distributor, not a maker.  Soviets, of course, had major hangups about "the means of distribution", but they had to distribute notwithstanding. But I digress...

My little Svet, now covered with a shrapnel guard and slapped on a simulacrum of a WWI watchstrap, is too hard to get off the strap, so I will leave the back on it until it needs servicing. The shrapnel guard gives it a very distinctive appearance, and also makes it hanged near impossible to read.

Well. if I want legible, I've got a huge ugly goldtone Raketa with numbers so big they show up on weather radar.


----------

